# Matt gold gtr completed



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

Took picture outside middlehurst.

I thought my silver GTR got attention, But Matt gold is just taking the p***. Never seen so many camera flashes (thats not truvelo's or gatso's). luving it really!!!!!!!

Imageshack - dsc07929r

Imageshack - dsc07918


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

looks nice,

where you get this done from?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry but i dont like it, would look much better if the gold was darker and shiny-nice car tho:thumbsup:


----------



## Little Nismo (May 31, 2002)

I think this style of paint will become more and more popular perhaps spurred originally by the Lambo reventon with it's matt gunmetal/silver and the top secret cars. I don't know that i would want to live with it every day but it is certainly very cool and has a heap more impact than ubiquitous silver. And this coming from a Guy with a White R33 GTR.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Can just imagine the attention that gets!!! Very individual


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

nice to see someone thinking out the box,though i tend to think it's a wrap rather than a respray:thumbsup:


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Not sure if my cup of tea or not but it's deffinately different. To each their own. Does look good though.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Love it!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

professor matt said:


> nice to see someone thinking out the box,though i tend to think it's a wrap rather than a respray:thumbsup:


This is not original there are several wrapped GTRs in Gold....

Sorry i just don't like it at all


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Was not sure at first but you know what i think i like that.

Good to see someone having the balls to do what only a few have done before, so hats off and fair play.

I have been thinking about the Matt Black wrap for no reason other than it looks the dogs on my Ducati 749 Dark and wondering what the car will look like with it done???

Wrapping really is becoming popular, the place in Dunfermline beside me has done some amazing work, price wise it is really sensible as well in relation to a full re-spray of course.

Bayside Blue wrap anyone.............


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

Unique set up for a unique car. So was this a wrap or a respray, and how does it look with the shut lines and door jams etc?


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

Pictures don't do it justice. Camera can't catch the true colour.
Its just amazing, when folk are looking back over their shoulder, when passing on motorways. :thumbsup: everywhere u go. 

Bad points, cant leave the car anywhere without drawing a crowd (not always good) and cleaning it, is a bugger, not a smooth polished finished, so have to really 'scrub' to get dirt off.

Only a small sacrifice for such a cool looking machine,


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

alloy said:


> This is not original there are several wrapped GTRs in Gold....
> 
> Sorry i just don't like it at all



This is the First MATT GOLD GTR in the uk.


----------



## wirelover (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice hun


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

fit Top Secret GT-C wheels


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Only if your first name is Sheik


----------

